# 1001 classical recordings to hear before you die. Does anybody care about this Iist?



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

Sometimes I just don't know what to listen to do I check out threads here like current listening and tops lists and see if anything catches my fancy. Such habits caused me to do a Google search and found this site.

Anybody seen this before? Does anybody care about it? I imagine it would take huge amounts of time and be prohibitively expensive if you actually got the specific recordings suggested. For me I just found it fun scrolling through the list and might do it again sometime when I want to listen to something new. Though I'm sure to listen to the piece on YouTube or spotify therefore not the recording recommended. Still, it's lots of pieces to just glaze over until one of them jumps out at me. And yes, I realize this is a very whimsical way of finding new music but that's just kind of how I roll.

http://rateyourmusic.com/list/Sator...u_must_hear_before_you_die__2007_us_edition_/


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I looked through a third of that and found it interesting. I have a few of those


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for link, didn´t know a website version.

I´ve seen the book & repertoire- and recording-wise it´s a good, if often somewhat Anglofile or HIP-orientated, inspiration. 

The selected recordings are reasonably founded, though I personally disagree with probably the majority of them as primary choices. Would advise not to consider it the Holy Grail in that respect, but develop one´s own taste, based on comparing several recordings.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I have the book - bought it in a sale several years ago. These sorts of lists are interesting and useful as long as they're not taken too seriously. I have more interest in what _works_ were included, rather than the specific recordings, which I see as to some degree arbitrary.


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

A bit too many to be a handy list, but interesting.
Will use.


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

I would like much more a list of works to listen to after I die.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Better at making the compilers money than as a must-have reference list. The list of works isn't bad in an OCD kind of way -- but recognize that taste in performances is completely individual -- and although many of the performances receive general approbation, your results may vary.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Hmm, no Goldberg Variations or WTC on the list. Or B minor mass. Didn't bother to look for what other essentials are missing after Baroque period.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Hmm, no Goldberg Variations or WTC on the list. Or B minor mass. Didn't bother to look for what other essentials are missing after Baroque period.


They're at nos. 109, 107, and 114, respectively.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks for the list. The best thing about it is it is in chronological order by composition. It's always interesting to see what else was being written at the time. I disagree with a lot of the suggested recordings but I was just listening to Argerich and Kremer doing the Kreutzer yesterday so they aren't all wrong


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Nereffid said:


> They're at nos. 109, 107, and 114, respectively.


Right they are. I guess I should review the list tonight at home when I'm not rushing 

Still, the WTC on harpsichord ... *shudders*


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I always enjoy other people's lists, but as much for entertainment as for guidance. And even if I end up disagreeing with the choices, I learn about what's out there.


----------

